# How Long do you Spend out Fishing?



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Just wondering how long most members spend out fishing each trip and how much time you spend out each week???

Being on a bit of a 'time leash' myself - 2 young kids and a wife that also looks forward to a bit of time to herself on the weekends, I find that I can never get as much time fishing as I'd like.

I can manage around 3 -4 hours (max) once a week before things start to get a bit frosty around the house. :roll:

Obviously I'd like to do more (6-8 hours would be good) but at the moment that's simply not possible if I want to maintain my manhood :shock: :?

So how long do you spend out? Id be interested to hear from single members, married members, retirees and others to compare notes

Thanks.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

My kids are all at high school. My wife works rarely as a casual teacher and has a busy schedule of craft, morning tea and lunch. Yet I am constantly pressured to reduce my fishing. Partly my own fault for not organising other things, especially for my wife. If I keep up the attention (dinner, movies, theatre etc), it is easier for me to get away. However, once I'm out I can make a day of it, so long as I'm home to cook dinner.

Still, it might lose its gloss if we did it all the time.


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Great post DaveyG, I`m really looking forward to reading the results of this one. Personally I only tend to get out for 1 day every 2nd weekend. So on that day I like to be on the water by dawn and tend to fish for 8 to 9 hrs. Really try to squeeze every minute out of the day. The trip back in always has me thinking 2 more weeks till I get out again. Then I usually start to troll something just in case....Steve. (ps wife 2 kids 20,18.)


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I am only new to kayak fishing but the two times I have been out has only been about 3 hours each, both times in the afternoon, off the water by nightfall. When I go out in my tinny I start early 4 am and fish until about midday. That way I can look after our kid in the afternoon while wifey goes off and has some time to herself.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

I only get out once a week for a really fish and i start about 5.30am and finish about dinner time.......because i stay at home with my son i get the chance to flick a SP around in the afternoon if he goes down for a nap, the naps are normaly about 1 1/2 hous to 2 hours.........i just set up the baby moniter in the back garden and fish tell he wakes up :lol: 
That if ive done all my house work.....its all in the time management if you dont it right you can alway if in the thing you want to do.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Normally, when the world is as it should be, and one is *not grounded*, the andybear will get on the water about twice a month for about 5 or 6 hours. Missis andybear, is most cooperative and has all my fishing gear packed cleaned and set up for me before I even wake up  
No doubt there will be some intuitive people out there, who suspect I may have told a small untruth...... actually a whopper :lol: .
In all honesty, I am allowed to fish as often as I want, its just that my employer, and Murphey the graph creep (wind and wave) monster have their own ways of naffing everything up. The need to yak, is more or less fortnightly, the desire however is constant. The current drought of paddling is making the voices come back.

I fully expect to be fishing within the week now. :lol:

Cheers all andybear :lol:


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

When im on my two week break between monthly stints,i go every day for at least 2-3 hours.Can be early mornings or late afternoons on the sand down the south end of Bribie or straight out in the tinny at sparrowfart til hunger drives me home.once we get yak bound again then probly sneak a late afternoon session after the "missus" gets home from work.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Davey,

Great post mate. I have often wondered the same thing. 

Robin and I are both shift workers and we rarely get days off together when the weather suits. our kids are grown up and/or moved away (sometimes) so that is not a problem.

Generally, I like to be on the water by 6am and home by about 5pm. If the days were longer, We would be out longer.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm lucky because I live a short stroll from the beach. Takes 5 minutes or less to wheel my rig down.
I'm also lucky as my GK loves surfing, kayaking, and eating fish. No kids(yet), and I also work at night.
This means I usually go every day, except if its too rough (rare). On workdays I might only go out for a quick hour and during the week when I have more spare time, I might go two or three times a day or stay out for a few hours. Often if I dont get anything in the first hour I lose patience, come in and go back out later.


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm 16 live with my mum and work at woolies casual. I was out for 9 hours 2day  and although i'm new 2 kayak fishing i last 2 times i've been out were for 7 and 8 hours. And i've been trying to get out atleast 2 times a week.

PS- i caught my personal best Beam 2day and it measured in at 31 cm's  

Cheers


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

My partner and I have 2 girls ( 8 and 6 ) and a nine week old boy.My partner is a stay at home mum, and normally I have permission to go fishing whenever I like.  
But......... working a rotating shift ( 12 hr shifts) does make it awkward at times, but I try to balance my life so my kids and partner don't miss out if there is something in particular that they want to do.

I average a yak trip every 7-10 days and find that I normally spend around 5-6 hrs on the water and don't bother stretching my legs every now and then. I also carry a bottle for any toilet needs.

I spent a magic half day on the Brisbane river yesterday, launching in the dark at 4.30 am on a glassy surface. I seen some dolphins, caught a few fish, and also managed to lose an SX40 to a huge flatty as I was about to lift her onboard.  I am not far from buying a new digi camera, and will then start reporting in the trips section. Seems a bit pointless without proof. 

Chris


----------



## Heno (Jul 3, 2006)

usually work for 18 days each month and manage 4-6 hrs on the water each day after that unless the phone rings.... but the upside of that is i can take the yak along and finish a little early each day and poke around new waters.


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

I have a partner but we don't live together (yet), she has 2 daughters (6 & 9) from a previous marriage who I love spending time with. I recently took them out with for a paddle and a fish and they absolutely loved it. I usually hit the water at least twice a week for approx 4 - 5 hours. Even if the fish don't cooperate, I just enjoy paddling for the exercise. On my rdo's i will stay out all day especially if I go to the coast, I will make a day out of it.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Average outing for me is 5-6 hours on the water, prefer mid week for obvious reasons, however if a mate only has weekends off will try for a Saturday.

Trips vary 2 times in a week to once in a fortnight, have no rules in that regard; except I plan a couple of days before re tides or moon, and never go on impulse


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

I'd say 4-5 hours


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi guys
Being a flight attendant my roster is all over the place. It seems that as I take off over gorgeous Botany Bay the weather always seems perfect going to far off places. When I land, the weather is crap. So my kayak fishing is limited by the weather and my timetable. Having said that, I usually have about 5 days off after each trip, and although most of them are spent catching up with paying bills, washing, cleaning the unit, catching up with my wife (who also flies), seeiing friends etc., I do fit in an odd day of fishing. That's what I look forward to the most...apart from seeing my wife :lol: 
When I go out, I usually stay out about 4-5 hours.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Once every 2 weeks for about 4 hours on average. I too have 2 little kids and my wife certainly needs and deserves some kid free time as well. I am really looking forward to summer arriving so I can get home and hit the water for a fish until about 9:00. Really make the most of daylight saving. Damn am I looking forward to summer!


----------

